# Word 2003 toolbar settings



## swani30 (Dec 4, 2007)

Good Day All,

I am pulling my hair out!! And over something that seems so basic.. :laugh:

Does anyone know how to save the settings or templates in Word 2003 so that every document that I open has the same toolbar settings?? In my day to day work, I am opening docs from multiple locations, but I have my own preference as far as what toolbars I want available as a default. It seems that either Word "forgets" my settings, or the doc being opened overrides my defaults.

I've read through a lot of MS's help on their website regarding Templates, but I haven't been able to find anything relevant to what I'm trying to do.

Thanks so much!! If I can get this figured out, maybe my hair will start to grow back :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm not sure about toolbar setting but I know that its the view setting of the original document that is saved and opens regardless of what the current user wants. I would assume - in their infinite wisdon - MS has done the same for the tool bars. (It's even worse than that. Its actually the setting that were saved THE FIRST TIME that are retained. So even if the original author decides to change the view, if she's already saved a version in one view the document retains that view setting forever. The only way I've been able to get around it is to copy and paste the entire thing into a new document that is set the way I want it, then save it fresh.  )


----------



## swani30 (Dec 4, 2007)

I didn't realize Word save the view settings of the original doc. That's crazy! That might be something I can work with though. Let me see if I can figure out a work around. :smile:


----------

